# Accucraft K-28 Coal Fired Announced



## jmkling (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got a flyer, not many more details, but same color and numbering scheme as Butane, cost is $6500. I did verify that it will have an axel pump to go with the tender pump. Start saving now, no idea when yet. 
* 
SPECIFICATIONS
** LIVE STEAM - 

Coal Fired
* Safety valves, Pressure gauge, Water sight glass,
Adjustable Lubricator
Cylinder drain cocks, Tender water pump


$6,500.00 each


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't there somebody that was doing coal fired conversions for Accucraft K-27, 28, 36 and 37's? I remember seeing the ad for them back about six or seven years ago. Is this the same thing or is this completely different?


----------



## jmkling (Jan 2, 2008)

This is from Accucraft directly. Some third parties were doing some limited number of conversions. I have seen a K-27 that Tory did in Colorado and one K-27 Justin did in PA.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder what that are doing with the ability to clean the flues....Also who designed the boiler? Wonder if they will set up the tender properly with both a coal and water bunker. 6500 Though Not for me. A used K28 and Justin would bring you in for less. Now if they offered a K36-37 for that I may be interested. I wonder if they are just trying to sell off the K28's that they have in stock and converting to a coal boiler. Seems like they are trying to clean house with the release of the SP 260 based on what looks like an S12 and the GS5 which is some different paint and ball bearings on the loco.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Personally, I think they probably chose the K-28 because it is a large engine to test coal fired operations. Theoretically, they could offer coal fired versions of every loco, but they need to done one first.

This is good news, it proves that Accucraft is doing well to be making new engines will also venturing into a new firing style.


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel they should have reissued the K-27 as a coal fired model rather than doing the K-28. The 28s are very nice locos and are certainly unique among narrow gauge power with the air pump on the smokebox, but that feature along is going to make cleaning a nightmare 

Jason, 
The M-6 and the S-12 are quite different prototypes. They may be able to use the same cylinder block arrangement, but the M6 is a longer loco with wider driver spacing and larger drivers.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

How is the smokebox cleaned on the prototype K-28's? Is it a nightmare? I, for one, see this as an engineering challenge - if solved in an ingenious manner, this will be a substantial added value to this model. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi
Could be that the entire smokebox front has to come off...could not clean from the smokebox door only. 



Anyone that has an Accucraft NG K series engine it can be converted (offering dual fuel coal/alcohol):

Boilers by Justin


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Charles, you are right! Looking at the K-28, all that is required is disconnecting two pipes and two handrails... Rather trivial, hmm..., and I hoped for a challenge there. Well, we'll see when we get there, Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

If they are clever, they'll use the air pump bracket hinges from the prototype (which allowed that front mounted air pump to be swung out of the way) as hinges for the entire boiler front.


----------



## Kevin Schindler (Dec 5, 2010)

Paul, 
As you and I have discussed, I totally agree, Accucraft should reissue the K-27, with updated detailing and coal firing. The market has gotten larger and K-27s are hard to find. I think the K-28s have reached saturation for the moment. The smokebox issue will be a nightmare, and I don't think they'll be able to engineer anything that will be pleasing to the eye. I truly wish they would reconsider their announcement, and do the K-27s again instead. Smarter move, IMHO. K


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Kevin, 
Welcome to MLS. 
Are you going to make it to Stavers at the end of the month? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

K-28 Coal Fired is a brilliant choice. The smokebox front should be detachable, as Charles pointed out. This is the most practical solution for small scales. No technical difficulties there. Just disconnect two pipes to th e pump and make a detachable handrail. Most straightforward approach possible. As long as the boiler will be performing fine, I expect a great steamer, no nightmares. I hope they are going to stick to what they announced! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Kevin Schindler (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey David,
Yes sir, I'll be there! Looking forward to see you and the "Northern Troops." With some reinforcements coming from NorCal and Utah!

MacTarnahans...here we come!
Cheers mate,
K


----------



## Kevin Schindler (Dec 5, 2010)

Zubi, I understand your thoughts, my point though is that there are better choices for a coal burning engine in 1:20.3. Why go through hoops you don't have to jump through. Moreover, an "updated" K-27, or for that matter a K-37! (Boiler size, no issue here) would be a far and above better choice for the market as it is. Ya got to sell the buggers. Make something that's wanted. 

Come on STAVERS!

Cheers to all, K


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, you may be surprised to learn that there is a steam-up across the street from MacTarnahans.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Kevin, 
Don't forget Rose Tyler, Donna Noble, Martha Brown and Amy Ponds. 
There will be a test. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Gentlepersons 

My guess is that there are K-28s sitting in the warehouse gathering dust. Refitting a coal fired boiler to a locomotive that is costing you money while it remains unsold probably made more sense to Bing than tooling up for a new production run of the K-27 given that there are no locomotives and new parts would have to be made. Same logic as the release of the SP GS-5 4-8-4 that was not significantly different from the GS-4, another locomotive that was no longer flying off the shelves. 

Just my personal opinion with absolutely no facts to back it up... but I live close to DC so I must have been infected by the drinking water. 

V/r


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

If AccuCraft care to send ME one of their unwanted, dust-gathering and sad old live-steam K-28 models, I'll take it off their paws. Hey, I'll even offer to pay the shipping, and I can't be fairer than that. 

Seems logical to me, as I already have a K-27... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Terry, that's the deal they appear to be offering! Shipping, plus a small charge for the coal-conversion;-), and you get one of these sad old K-28's for free!! Best, Zubi


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

I know Accucraft had a couple k-28's sitting around in the warehouse, but not nearly enough to make a coal-fired run of #473, #473 in bumble bee (they're definitely sold out of that one), #478, #476, and #475 with the green boiler.
However I think it would be possible that the ones that were left in the warehouse are going back to the factory for a new boiler.
Looks to me (based on their online store) that the only ones they had left before announcing the coal fired version was #478 and #475


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Kevin, 
Glad to see that you will be at Stavers. How many 40190 ore cars are you bringing this time? I figure if we worked at it we could have enough to temporarily use all of Larry's ballast. I have steel-wheeled, kaydee coupled, and dull-coated my 40190's. I tried adding weight as I mentioned I would try. I filled the hollow area over the chassis with plaster of paris and lead shot but I may have gone too far. I think I may have left some flat spots on Dan's new track. I have pulled all that out now and have done all the axles with brass bushings. Stavers shoud be fun - I can see the steam clouds now..... 
Cheers, Neil.


----------



## Kevin Schindler (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Neil, and David...
Yes, Test away mate...I've got them down. As for the GB's, I've added some more to my collection..now, 16. in gauge 1 that is...Gauge 0 is another story. I think we'll have some fun at Stavers this year! It'll be a very nice drag. Looking forward to the challenge.


As for the K-28, versus any other choice...I still hold the opinion...another choice would be better. ****, they've never done a live steam K-37...Go that way, with a coal fired boiler. Furthermore, this live steam market is not stagnant. It is growing, and changing...I see this phrase so often in the forums, "well, I've got that one already." Well, guess what bucko, there are others that don't. SSTHU!... Besides, improvements to models done already (such as the K-27 and the C-21) are one way to grow your market. If you don't, you'll be left at the station. 


Stepping off my soapbox...for now.

Cheers all, See you at Stavers. 


Kevin


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Just curious, but what about a peat fired loco?


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

All, 
I think that Accucraft may have missed a couple of livery and lettering opportunities with a couple of models. 

First off is the K-28. Why not offer Oahu Railway and Land 60, 70, 80 or 90 in live steam? The were copies of the K-28 design with the air compressor in its more conventional place under the running board (actually twin single stage compressors, but I digress) and some other detail differences. Obviously, there's also less plumbing, etc on the smokebox that must be broken for a pop off smokebox door. Furthermore, these locos would have pulled the U.S. Navy rolling stock that was requisitioned from the D&RGW and was previously offered by Accucraft. The locos are also more representative of plausible catalogue engines that could have run on many a substantial 3 foot gauge system. 

The other K-28 option would be to offer the locos in the USA lettering they sported working on the White Pass in WWII 

Then there's the K-36... Why not offer it in a F.I de C.A. version? Here again, the locos had a much more 'catalogue' appearance. Such a version would also open doors to using other locomotives (C-21, anyone) to model other F. I de C.A. prototypes. And let us not forget that Uintah 50 and 51 wound up as F. I. de C.A 250 and 251 which could open some other doors. 

Now I step off my soapbox. Staver in 4 days. 

Cheers, 
Paul


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

I do not quite understand why so many people think the World will end after K-28 coal fired. Obviously, if they sell well, Accucraft will follow with other K's or whatever. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By HeliconSteamer on 24 Apr 2011 12:52 PM 
[...]
Then there's the K-36... Why not offer it in a F.I de C.A. version? Here again, the locos had a much more 'catalogue' appearance. [...]
Paul, that sounds like a very interesting choice, do you have any further info drawings, links or photos? Best wishes, Zubi


----------

